# 5200 adding grapple....controls?



## hh4whiskey (Sep 1, 2020)

Thinking hard about a 5200 MFWD w/Deere FEL, and I’d like to get a small grapple to run on it. I’m not sure what’s involved in adding lines/controls for that 3rd function?

info appreciated.


----------

